# This No longer Fun I can not do it..Help me Out



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends as I got a Scout slingshot (flip style) so they say..At first it at came with .030 Latex band set..I tied it for OTT..starting a 5 yards..20 shots at a soda can,,nada zilch,,did not even hit the can..

I then set the bands for side shooting TTF,,as 5 yards..still no hits..The slingshot does not fit very well

for my hands..So I got out the files & sand paper..Filed & Filed & sanded..seem to fit a little better

I tried different positions of grip..Hammer..thumb & finger on forks..finger & thumb around the forks..

some how after about 75 to a 100 shots the band broke..not happy at all..So I bought Alliance Sterling

107 Bands..figured up my draw..same set up OTT & TTF ...some hand slap with OTT..

still at 5 yards..no hits..switched TTF 5 yards again no hits..using 3/8" steel balls...Now I have really tried & tried with this Scout..No Matter what I do It does not work for me..The flip style is new to me

and maybe just not for me....Maybe I will have to look for a non flip style shooter...Maybe a natural..

Please suggestion...I I am not a Happy camper with this Scout..It will be going down the road as the saying goes..I have always shot a trumark with tubes..But I wanted to try some thing new..Bands..

Thank you for understanding what a problem I have..I hate to quit shooting..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Post a video of your shooting and perhaps folks can better understand how to offer advice.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Most folks are more accurate with bands, It could just be getting practice as all shooting is


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

That was meant for the first post...Individulal posted while I was typing


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, let us take it a step at a time here and see what the problem is. Now I keep seeing you say flip style, are you flipping the sling when you shoot? Do you hold it regular or gangster? How are you aiming? Have you checked out the tutorial section? Lightgeoduck has a good one on aiming that helped me a lot when I first started.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For what it's worth, 3/8 steel is waaaay too light for 107s. In OTT, I get light handslap with .44 lead. .50 cal works best.

Also, you don't have to flip a Scout. The only frames that MUST be flipped are those with no throat. I suggest heavier ammo and stop trying to flip.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> For what it's worth, 3/8 steel is waaaay too light for 107s. In OTT, I get light handslap with .44 lead. .50 cal works best.Also, you don't have to flip a Scout. The only frames that MUST be flipped are those with no throat. I suggest heavier ammo and stop trying to flip.


What do you mean the only frames that must be flipped are those without a throat?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well Thank you for all your suggestions..What I ment by flippin was like a follow thru with the hand pushing away with the shot.

I guess I watched to many video's & was mislead or did not understand how to shoot bands...I will try again fresh new start..

with .030 Latex bands OTT to try first..Try using the 3 different positions to see what will work best..And not flip the slingshot forward

I just think being new to the using bands I was doing it all wrong..as a fresh start I will keep you posted of my progress..

Thank you all so much for making me realize you do not flip the sling shot..all is my errors..But willing to get this all corrected..

Once again thank you ever so much..Great people like all of you is a Blessing~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunchierefram said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, 3/8 steel is waaaay too light for 107s. In OTT, I get light handslap with .44 lead. .50 cal works best.Also, you don't have to flip a Scout. The only frames that MUST be flipped are those with no throat. I suggest heavier ammo and stop trying to flip.
> ...


The throat is the open area between forks. If it is very small or non-existent, the slingshot must be flipped to avoid having the ball strike the frame. See Pickle Fork Shooter (PFS) for an example.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/929-pfs/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oldmiser

Relax. You have a good shooter there.It all comes down to shooting form and self awareness. Its hard to diagnose with the given information. Consider putting up a video of you shooting it. 3/8 is to light for the 107's as mentioned and even for the bands that came with it. Consider 5/8 marbles for a more positive grip on the ball only.A lot of shooters have a hard time gripping small ammo and getting a smooth release. Make some foil balls and practice drawing and holding while checking all aspects of pouch hold and slingshot position in a mirror or on camera. Consider some much lighter bands to get proper form in motion. There should be no physical strain or fatigue when shooting a sling shot. If there is I guarantee your accuracy will be less than desirable. I can shoot my bands for hours with no fatigue or shaking ect.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Well Thank you for all your suggestions..What I ment by flippin was like a follow thru with the hand pushing away with the shot.
> I guess I watched to many video's & was mislead or did not understand how to shoot bands...I will try again fresh new start..
> with .030 Latex bands OTT to try first..Try using the 3 different positions to see what will work best..And not flip the slingshot forward
> I just think being new to the using bands I was doing it all wrong..as a fresh start I will keep you posted of my progress..
> ...


Just to be perfectly clear, there is no reason why you can't flip a Scout, but it is an unnecessary complication and an impediment to accuracy (IMO), especially when learning new equipment.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Roger,

Having talked with you, I suggest shooting as close to the method you have used in the past.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


I see. I've never heard of a "throat" before in slingshot terminology so I was a bit confused.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My advice for what it is worth is to go to a super light band. If you want to shoot .030 latex the I would cut it in 1/2 inch straight strips and have an active 8 inch band length. If you don't want to cut the latex go to Wall Mart and get some of the purple Gold Gym work out bands They are real light draw and yet shoot 3/8 plenty fast for targets.

Second don't pinch the pouch in front of the ammo hold the ammo just slightly to the front of the ball.

Third just use normal shooting methods (squeeze the trigger) release the pouch like releasing a butterfly. And hold your slingshot on target after the release (follow through). Then if that don't work buy an air rifle.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

thank you all my friends..For now I am going to use .030 Latex matched set for 3/8 & 5/16 ammo..I set banded my slingshot for

sideshooter TTF I have always shot my Trumark that way..this is just a new slingshot I have to learn how to shoot...But the difference is bands..as wingshooter stated I may have to go with the purple gold to get use to shooting bands & build up as I progress in shooting..I do not hold in front of the ball..Hey my friend I had a air rifle all reworked insides custom fit..lathe turned piston..Rotation

plates as not to get a cant spring..set back trigger..custom stock to fit me..Mega bucks spent..scoped up..could hit a dime at 25 yards

off hand..got to be no challenge any more..so want back to long forgotten slingshot...But now as to medical conditions..I have to learn to shoot all over again..as a massive heart attack & in a coma..then was in the tunnel of light..Brought back to life..when I came out of the coma ..I was told I would have hardly no use of my arms..I have been building up my strength on both arm..there about 75% good

so add that to the slingshot challenge of flatbands..But I will get it.I will not give up..again thank many of you for your many suggestions...Most of it is me..Just a new learning process for a new type of slingshot....AKA Oldmiser


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Heavy bands light ammo and trying to flip, not good. Tried this myself and ammo went everywhere bar where it is supposed to also i found that shooting close range I was flying well over the top of the target. Most of the time now I shoot TTF and use the band/ammo calculator by Jorg Sprave and cut my bands accordingly. This is the link www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html. Don't give up on that SS I'm sure you will master it.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Dont forget as i said in our PM, you can slice 107's length wise if you like to a thinner set up. It'll soften up the power and pull till you get used to shooting more. Also you can shoot lighter ammo if thats all you have till you get some heavier ammo the above way. Hence no band slap hopefully.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunchierefram said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Sunchierefram said:
> ...


This glossary/slang thread may be of benefit. It was written by Flatband, one of our most respected members, with contributions from many members.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Keep in mid that you can aim or flip shoot any frame.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

with your weakened arm strength, you might want to start out a bit easy. make sure your frame is squared up to the target, off to one side and the ammo will go that direction or fork hit. start with a short anchor, first to your nose tip, once you get a lil more comfortable with that, go a little more further, like to the tip of your mouth or your cheek. you just have to get used to how to aim with the bands and anchor. whatever you do, dont give up, im sure the repetitive stretching of the bands on your slingshot is also acting as a sort of rehabilitation for your overall arm strength . after a while you should switch holding hand and just pull on the bands with your other hand, even out the muscle rehab. good luck to you ! all the best!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


Well, I've seen that. Probably just didn't notice "throat" on there. Either that or I have bad memory. It's probably the 1st one.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Some great advice here.

For me sometimes when my accuracy just isn't there on a day it is just better to grab a large box or other item and blow off some steam destroying it.

In my opinion there is no need to torture yourself if things just aren't going right at first. I love improving accuracy and all but sometimes I think you have to get back to simple fun of slingshots to make progress. Stress is not conducive to accuracy.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

squirrel squasher said:


> Keep in mid that you can aim or flip shoot any frame.


I dunno, a Starship might be a little hard to flip.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> squirrel squasher said:
> 
> 
> > Keep in mid that you can aim or flip shoot any frame.
> ...


im sure it can be done. ive seen people flip my commercial marksman adjustable wrist brace slingshot. this one -


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Up Date to my Progress: I changed the band set to a light pull ..Over the top OTT..Hammer grip for now seems to work at this time.

at 3 meters (10ft) to start with for eye hand cordination to get on target..light finger grip on pouch..right on top of the ammo..

so far been fairly good 5 hits out of 10....that is a good start anyway..I thing I was just had to strong of a band set up before

as I say I am building arm strengh ..when I get to hit 10 out of 10 every time ..I will maybe go to truaband gold..

so there ya have it...I will let ya know in a few more days of shooting~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you shoot with forks pointing straight up or sideways?

When you miss, do your shots always go to the same side of target? If so, where do the misses hit?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Northerner: Forks straight up..Miss to the left side every time..approx 2" beside ot little below target.as I can tell~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

> Up Date to my Progress: I changed the band set to a light pull ..Over the top OTT..Hammer grip for now seems to work at this time.
> 
> at 3 meters (10ft) to start with for eye hand cordination to get on target..light finger grip on pouch..right on top of the ammo..
> 
> ...


Old miser,
Go check out the instructional video's at pocketpredator.com. Bill has put some very informative instructional video's on shooting slingshot accurately. May be a help.
Best regards!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I suggest using a very light band set up for practice. I mean REALLY light. In archery folks have been known to use 10 pound draw weight bows just to work on their form.

The light bands will allow you to focus on a lot of things without tiring out your arm.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Oldmiser,

I had the same problem a few years ago: was only shooting a Trumark with tubes, then built my first natural with bands - ott. For the first few days I hit absolutely nothing!!! Terrible! But I tried and tried and tried ... and after a few weeks I shoot much better with the natural than with the Trumark!

The Scout isn`t the problem - the difference between the Trumark and the Scout is the problem.

And the tip from Wingshooter and Natural Fork is the key: try very light bands for the first time.

Much luck and

best regards

Torsten


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

thank you my friends for your suggestions..I will check this all out..like I say I am recovering from a massive heart attack & bui;ding up arm strength,,so I hope to be 100% by this coming june...I will go light as I can for bands..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well here is the latest update: I took a 107 band ..split in half..making 2 bands from 1/107..measured 71/2" inchs from pouch to fork.

Band will go past my draw length...using a 3/8" steel ball..light grip on top of the ball..feather the thumb & forfinger to release..

steady aim on target(soda can) at 9'feet...I hit the soda can 8 out of 10 shots..with one shot ticking the can...This is as light as I can go...seem to no strain in pulling back of the band set or on the wrist coming backwards....I will try this for a while now...I still do not like the knob on the handle..I have always had a straight handle...I will try this set up for at least 2 weeks..If I still am having issues ..I will look into a different slingshot....Maybe it is all in my head..cuz I have had a Trumark(non arm brace) for so many years...I will give this Scout slingshot a Honest try....AKA Oldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok My Friends..I woke up at 3 AM..I said to my self let's get with it..Working with the scout slingshot..with a light band set..

107's split in half..super pouch..7 1/2" band length..draw approx 30"..at 9 to 10 feet..this 8 shots..any more than 10 @a time

arm starts to quiver,,as I am working 4 times aday with bands to strengthen up arms..with every ones suggestions valued & some

applied...here is a picture of what I just shot...you will see above the cross to the upper left 3 shots..Below the cross to the right 3 shots..below the cross on the left 2 shots same hole....So I am really trying to learn how to shoot this scout slingshot...

even tho the knob on the handle does bother my hand..I tried the Lanyard..makes it worse..what seems to work for now is light hammer grip..OTT....so far so good..I will try these's bands for a week then go to a full 107 single band per side..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I know they're cheap but 107s are really heavy, especially when you cut them that short.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't try so hard. It takes from the fun. Shoot at something fun. Shoot objects instead of paper. Focus on the target . Not the slingshot.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

TreeFork..Yes I was hitting a soda can at 10 feet 6 to 8 out of 10 shots..Buy I could not see as to how I was missing the can

so I made the cross on the box to get a idea of a maybe small group..or how far to make any corrections as to aim at target..

For now I try to keep the pouch centered between the forks..plus seeing if bands are in a straight line & not pulled right or left..

am I doing some thing wrong? Like I say I am trying to learn this scout slingshot~~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I just want to say I an very greatful to all of you my friends..I guess since recovering from heart attack & rehab of strengh building of the arms..I forgot the basics of shooting a slingshot I had for many years in my past..with out your suggestions & taking the time to come to my aid of learning all over again..With you I could not have done it....I think now I am on the right track..I seem to be hit a soda can now at 9 to 10 feet 8 out of 10 times..Got to figure out how to get some room to shoot in this apt...

I will keep you all informed to my progress....there are to many names to list you wonderful friends..But you know who you are that

help make suggestions....AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done, do not rush it, take your time it will all come together soon.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Oldmiser sir, are you going to PT? Like MJ says the 107s are on the heavy side, with relearning and building I think maybe you should try some theraband silver and if your going to a therapist they should have that or something similar they can give you to use. Or, if you like PM me your address and I'll send you some TB black and TB silver.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You my friends are very kind to this oldman..I am truely greatful for every thing & all suggestions..I have never ever asked for any thing from any one in my live..Much less receive any kind of gift from any one..I have always been a loner..as for where I live I have

2 people who I call aquance's I see maybe once a month..Any friends I make are like here in the forum or a selected few on-line

Like I say thank you all very much..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Since you're used to the nice high, wide forks on a Trumark and used to the forgiving nature of tubes over TBG, I'd suggest making or buying a Wham-O Sportsman and getting the R/P replica gum bands from Flatband. Gum rubber seems to handle a wider variety of ammo than TBG. TBG is great, but the bands have to be closely matched to the ammo, and that's not always easy to figure out on the fly. The only issues I have with gum rubber flats on my Sportsman is that light ammo, like marbles, curves after about 20 feet. No fork hits, bandslap, or RTS/fliers. Shoots very straight with .490 cal lead. You can also put tubes, like Trumark's reds, on a Scout, either with flip clips or an african wrap.

There's nothing wrong with sticking to your Trumark if it does what you want it to. Slingshooting is a big tent, there's room for us all.

PS: I wish you a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well not a bad suggestion.on a wham-o..to me those flip clips are junk..bands came loose twice..I used a #32 band tie..

I may do some thing different.I will work with the scout till the end of FEB. I know it takes time to learn a new shooter..

Thank you for you suggestion my friend..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to hear you are getting closer to the right track. I'm gonna agree with the folks saying the 107's are quite heavy at full width/short cuts(I personally hate 107s, although I'm a straight up flats/OTT guy). Any time you make a drastic change to band styles, I think you can expect a pretty serious adjustment period. Have you ever tried theraband or latex? I would be glad to make you up a bandset of thera silver and black to try out, it's a whole different thing from 107s. Shoot me a pm if you are interested. And, stick with it, I know you can do it!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> thank you all my friends..For now I am going to use .030 Latex matched set for 3/8 & 5/16 ammo..I set banded my slingshot for
> 
> sideshooter TTF I have always shot my Trumark that way..this is just a new slingshot I have to learn how to shoot...But the difference is bands..as wingshooter stated I may have to go with the purple gold to get use to shooting bands & build up as I progress in shooting..I do not hold in front of the ball..Hey my friend I had a air rifle all reworked insides custom fit..lathe turned piston..Rotation
> 
> ...


Hey Oldmiser!

I want to express my respect for you being a fighter.

Let this be my prayer for you as well as a programming:

All it takes is time (and practice..), which you have!

Chapeau! - like on your pic.. 

Enjoy the Scout, it will do good!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Northerner: Forks straight up..Miss to the left side every time..approx 2" beside ot little below target.as I can tell~AKA Oldmiser


If you hold the frame in your left hand, then I'm guessing the 107s are far too heavy. Your arm is likely moving back during the release. This happens to me when I shoot too much or my bands/tubes are too heavy. I tried 107s but find them a bit much for me to shoot for very long, especially full width.

Last night I tried some 1/2" x 7" Tex flatband strips, straight cut (TBG would be the same). With a 32" draw length they shot a 5/16" steel ball at 192 fps. Accuracy was amazing with this light draw weight. I was also enjoying Tex light tubes cut to 7". A 1/4" steel ball was a good match for the tubes at 202 fps. Both of these combinations were a joy to shoot indoors at 28'. Good accuracy, no fatigue, enough power for the purpose.

Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Northerner said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner: Forks straight up..Miss to the left side every time..approx 2" beside ot little below target.as I can tell~AKA Oldmiser
> ...


Yes I use my left hand to hold slingshot..I can also use mu right hand as well..But my right eye is the master eye being stronger to see from..so choose to use left hand to hold sling shot..only ammo I have are 3/8" steel balls..Taconite..Or 5/8 " marbles..

I want to use marbles as my main choice for target...Later this coming fall I want to use 44 cal lead round ball...I can shoot the 107 single bands ..good for about 20 shots..So In all like every one has been saying ..do some thing different with my band choice..

I will look into Thera Bands or light Latex bands...Thank you for your suggestion~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My favourite for 3/8" steel is 3/4" x 7 3/4" Tex flats or TBG. I also like 1745 tubes (singles). Sorry but I don't have any suggestions for the marbles or .44cal.

Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I will be able to tell my draw pull weight~Just arrived in this mornings mail~Electronic Digital Scale~Kg & Lbs.

I currently working with the scout slingshot..2 different band sets~1..030 Laxtex 9 1/2" pouch to fork 2..107 single band per side

8 1/2" pouch to fork~~1.Band set pull is 5.5 lbs~~2,Band set pull is 7.5 ....I am getting now for a weeks shooting the 107 band set

hitting a soda can 4 out of 5 times...I do 5 shot group for 4 sets of shots or 20 shots total...Take a half hour break.....

Yes I will be trying thera bands soon...So my hitting the soda can to me anyway is right on track~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like good progress to me!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well All Progress has ended..for the scout slingshot..New Post ~Don't say It can't Happen~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

what happened?


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'm curious too! I just red this thread and felt inspired by your work ethics and your resilience, oldmiser. Hope you recover well and stay healthy for the years to come!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

jonathanfv said:


> Yeah, I'm curious too! I just red this thread and felt inspired by your work ethics and your resilience, oldmiser. Hope you recover well and stay healthy for the years to come!


Read Don' say It can't happen...But the progress will go on


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> jonathanfv said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm curious too! I just red this thread and felt inspired by your work ethics and your resilience, oldmiser. Hope you recover well and stay healthy for the years to come!
> ...


I am asking the topic Don't Say it Can't Happen be deleted...there is no use for it to drag on what was done was done end of subject,,,AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > jonathanfv said:
> ...


Every thing will happen a fresh new start in restart for oldmiser ..so check on that post later this week when I get my new shooter ..Thanks for your support my friends..as I do want to make the scout slingshot work~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Wish you the best of lucks, and a fun time practising!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

jonathanfv said:


> Wish you the best of lucks, and a fun time practising!


See you my friend on the post Restart for Oldmiser


----------

